# Old school AA avalanche 15 brand new!



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

When I was younger back in my days. This sub and the re xxx was king. Always wanted to try one . I just threw it in my 4.6cuft @32hz box

The lows are killer and sometime unbearable. Could be the cabin gains, but I do hear these don't have any topend pass 60hz and now I believe it. Does anyone have any experience with the avalanche subwoofer. Is it better sealed to increase top end kicks?

I see many use these for movie theater .


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

_














_


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump this sub too old school? From 2007 I believe


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Think it’s a bit too new school, not old.
Don’t have any experience with that sub though, sorry. Looks like it’ll get with it though.


----------

